

I Fooled Millions into Thinking Chocolate Helps Weight Loss. Here's How - grej
http://io9.com/i-fooled-millions-into-thinking-chocolate-helps-weight-1707251800

======
fsloth
One of the interesting bits is how to hack experimental science to promote a
substance. Pick a substance, pick a small test group and watch as many
variables as you can during a limited test span. The interesting bit is not
only that the media got took for a spin - this hacking is often accidental and
real problem in contemporary science publication as it creates an ocean of
pure noise that gives the first impression of good data.

Until this situation clears out I'm not holding high hopes for pure data
mining based medical research.

------
georgebarnett
Good, Cheap, Fast - pick two.

Our present information delivery systems incentivise speed of delivery and
click-bait titles and this was setup to exploit both.

Good still exists as an option but I see no evidence that the masses are
willing to wait (or pay) for it as they scroll through their feeds.

